# Daniela Eiger jetzt auf DSF



## dings0815 (26 Okt. 2009)

Falls jemand das gerade knipsen kann - dieses pinke Oberteil von Daniela Eiger! Die ist sowieso klasse. Würde mich sehr freuen, auch andere Bilder! 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dings0815 (26 Okt. 2009)

Ah und sorry, sie heißt in Wirklichkeit Elger.


----------

